# Haha! New big horse!



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

I am down in Lynden, WA staying with my folks in law. Went up and looked at the 1130 massey that is for sale in BC, and bought it from the guy. Still have to pick it up and get it across the border, pics will come then. Seller rescued it from the scrap yard for the tires, then it turns out they won't fit his IH. Needs some love, seat is junk, shifters and controls are stiff from sitting out in the rain, but everything except the 3-point works good. Multi-power shifts crisp. Paid $2800, I'm pretty ecstatic, much better than the junk deere I looked at, LOL


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations!

Keep us posted about it.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Get some pics when you can....always like to see one with new life


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good rescue. I'm with Dawg and Ralph. Keep us posted and share some pics along the line.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I think we all like a good picture story. Good luck


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!! Winter Project I take it.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck with your new find. We like pictures you know.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is some pics, better late than never!! Old girl was a bit of a load on the ol' suburban, but I wanted to get the tractor on the US side of the border and do some work before I fuss with getting it into the back of the dump truck I am driving up the highway. So far I have been very happy with what I am finding, getting lots of little things ironed out. Starter switch didn't work, plug was loose behind the dash. Range shifter wouldn't shift into high, turns out an old burnt out lightbulb had rolled under the linkage under the console. Got the hand throttle working again, just rusted to the friction disc, and had to replace a fuel line ferrule at the lift pump to stop an air leak. Only issues left are getting the 3 point working, and tracking down what I think is a bad injector. She is missing on one cylinder at low rpm/no load, with white smoke. Throw a load to her, even just driving in a high range gear, she smooths out and cleans up. 
Figure I'll try and get all the mechanical issues worked out, then focus on making her pretty again. All I've done on that front so far is use 3 cans of degreaser, and lots of soap, to give her a good bath. Sheet metal is pretty straight, anybody know what pieces I will need other than fenders to finish getting the old junky cab off?


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

I know it wouldn't be practical for any large items you may need for this tractor, but there is a place a couple hours from me that deals in used and older Masseys . They have lots of parts machines and are very knowledgeable. The place is TIPS, and is in Lawrenceburg TN. There number is 931-762-7871. Good luck with your new iron.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I've seen worse sell for more. Looks like you got steal


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Before chasing engine miss you could run some automobile auto trans or quality fuel conditioner in diesel fuel for a bit. It could just be a valve sticking in an injector. I'll bet that was a load on that BP trailer behind your suburban.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like a good find. Good luck


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet it was a good little chug for the burb to drag her home......congrats, looks like a good deal


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Jay, thank you for that info, I may well use it. Decent used parts are basically non-existent at home, so shipping bulky parts is pretty normal.

Jim, I will try running some cleaner through the fuel. Are you or anyone else familiar with the Lucas injectors? Can they be disassembled for cleaning, or are they not worth the trouble if the cleaner does not work?

The suburban did better than I expected, it is a 3/4 ton with the full-floating axle, 4:10's and a 454. The rented 14k trailer worried me more! At north of 22k lbs GCW, I was desperately missing my cummins and gooseneck that was 2400 miles away.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Try the auto trans fluid for a few hrs of operating engine before pulling inj.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Been running her with Trans fluid and Lucas injector cleaner, the idle has cleaned up quite a bit, still a bit of stumble. Can't chase that much more until I get the turbo replaced. Finally got to do some higher rpm testing, she needs a turbo for sure. Anybody know the difference between the 1130/early 1135 turbo and the late 1135 unit? Late one is much cheaper, wondering what else is different. My manifold has a lot of corrosion, and the cast elbow is not gonna survive being removed, so I don't mind changing a few pieces to make the $400 turbo fit instead of the $1300 one...


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like a good find to me at a reasonable price for that size of a tractor. Sounds like so far you are having pretty good luck chasing down it's problems. Good feeling when you can make some progress and get it running at it's best


----------

